# HD channels in Puerto Rico



## dishmaniak (Oct 20, 2003)

does anyone know how big of a dish I need to get a dish for the signal 129??? they need to put more hd channels in 110 for us that cant take the 61.5


----------



## PRHD (Jun 4, 2006)

I live in Aguadilla, PR and I receive the 61.5 with a six foot dish. Why do you say you cannot access 61.5?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

We get the HD from the 61.5 with a six footer.


----------



## HDTVFanAtic (Jul 23, 2005)

dishmaniak said:


> does anyone know how big of a dish I need to get a dish for the signal 129??? they need to put more hd channels in 110 for us that cant take the 61.5


You'll need a much bigger Dish for 129W than 61.5W at this time.

Of course, one wonders if many dishes will be up in the Carribean after Dean.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

129 is only 17 degrees above the horizon almost due west in PR. Add to that you are outside the footprint of the broadcast horn on 129 and you probably need a 3 meter or better dish.


----------



## lcdfreek (Feb 7, 2008)

Can I get the 61.5 with a 4 ft dish in PR?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

lcdfreek said:


> Can I get the 61.5 with a 4 ft dish in PR?


 The Hd on RaINBOW NO WITH A SIX FOOTER. THE ONES ON ECHOSTAR 3 YES.


----------

